# Knieschoner, Ellenbogenschoner und Handschuhe für kleines Kind (2,5J ca. 15kg)



## CaptainPsycho (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 

hat jemand einen Tipp welche Schoner, wichtig vor allem Knieschoner bei einem kleinen Kind passen.
Der Zwerg ist 2,5 Jahre und wiegt aktuell ca. 15kg.

Es gibt einige Kids Schoner nur leider sind die alle ohne Größenangabe.

Danke
Joachim


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich gehe mal von aus. .der die kleine soll so etwas auf dem Laufrad anziehen. .richtig? ??? Wenn ja. .finde ich es etwas übertrieben, man darf nicht vergessen. .das Schoner doch etwas die Bewegung beim Kleinkind einschränken. ..mein Sohn is auch 2.5 Jahre. ..wichtiger is der Helm für mich. .alles andere kommt später. ..

Wenn einfach ein paar Modelle bestellen und dann testen. ..die Tipps, werden sich sicherlich in grenzen halten. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (9. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ja der Zwerg ist aktuell gut mit dem Laufrad unterwegs.

Ob andere Schoner für wichtig halten oder nicht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. ;-)   

Fakt ist:
- PumpTrack / Gelände ist was anderes als der Weg zum Kindergarten / Eisdiele
- die anderen "Großen" habe Schützer, also will der Zwerg auch welche
- Helm versteht sich von selbst
- auf dem PumpTrack fällt man auch schnell mal hin, da schaden die Dinger nicht
- wenn man dann fällt ist der Spaß nicht gleich vorbei und total blaue / aufgeschürfte Knie sind nicht toll
- Ich wollte vermeiden erst 20 verschiedene bestellen zu müssen, um zu schauen wie die ausfallen
- oder selbst welche zu nähen, wenn es für einen vernünftigen Preis fertige gibt

Danke
Joachim


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Mai 2016)

Was das fallen angeht ists eigentlich egal ob pumptrack ect. ..

Was das bestellen angeht. .jeder empfindet es anders. .das is genau so wie bei uns erwachsenen. ..

Wo bei das bestellen mehrerer die einfachste Lösung is und selber testen bzw anprobieren. .aber das sieht halt auch jeder anders ...

das is unser kleiner Zwerg


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2016)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> hat jemand einen Tipp welche Schoner, wichtig vor allem Knieschoner bei einem kleinen Kind passen.


Generell gehen Ellenbogenschoner in kleinen Größen. Das könnte bei einem Zweijährigen natürlich knapp werden.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Mai 2016)

Wahrscheinlich werden alle Modelle aus den Radsport zu groß sein; selbst die kleinsten Schützer hatten wir in einem großen Laden durchprobiert und sie passen grade mal dem (dünnen) neunjährigen. Vorher hatten wir die "normalen" handels- und discounterüblichen Skate-Schützer in XS; und mehr Schutz brauchst Du wahrscheinlich in dem Alter noch nicht, da er mit zweieinhalb noch wahrscheinlich noch nicht springen wird.....


----------



## CaptainPsycho (11. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden alle Modelle aus den Radsport zu groß sein; selbst die kleinsten Schützer hatten wir in einem großen Laden durchprobiert und sie passen grade mal dem (dünnen) neunjährigen. Vorher hatten wir die "normalen" handels- und discounterüblichen Skate-Schützer in XS; und mehr Schutz brauchst Du wahrscheinlich in dem Alter noch nicht, da er mit zweieinhalb noch wahrscheinlich noch nicht springen wird.....



Dann versuch ich es einmal damit.

Hauptgrund für Bodenkontakt sind Lenker verreißen oder mit dem Vorderrad wegrutschen oder einfach umkippen.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Mai 2016)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Dann versuch ich es einmal damit.
> 
> Hauptgrund für Bodenkontakt sind Lenker verreißen oder mit dem Vorderrad wegrutschen oder einfach umkippen.




ganz ehrlich gesagt ..kleine Kinder werden in ihrem Leben noch so viel Bodenkontakt haben ,beim spielen /toben ect haben sie auch keine Schützer ..das soll jetzt nicht heißen ,das ich kein Fürsorglicher Vater bin ..aber man kann es auch übertreiben ... Was ja noch dazu kommt ,obs dem Kind auch zusagt ,sprich es akzeptiert... Beim Helm ist's da einfacher.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (11. Mai 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt raffe ich es nicht, wieso hier immer so ein Unfug von "In Watte einpacken ..., übertreiben ..." geschrieben wird.

Ich trenne die Nutzung des Rades als Fortbewegungsmittel von der Nutzung als Sportgerät.
Weil bei zweiterem für mich das Stürzen nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel ist.
Als Tourenfahrer sieht man das eventuell anders. Mit 4X, Downhill und Enduro als Hintergrund sehe ich das aber so.

Wenn man so Rad fährt als Sport wird man hinfallen!
Pumptrack fahren ist Sport.

Und wenn ich keine Schutzausrüstung anhabe, ist nach einem Sturz der Spaß oft erstmal vorbei. Mit Schutzausrüstung kann ich mich in den meisten Fällen schnell wieder aufrappeln und es geht weiter.

Und genau diesen Vorteil möchte ich meinem Kind nicht vorenthalten.

Kinder müssen ihre Grenzen ausloten. Dazu gehört auch an diese zu gehen und dabei hinzufallen. Das ist selbst mit Schutzausrüstung genug Lerneffekt. Da muss nicht zwangsläufig noch ein blauer Fleck oder eine Schürfwunde dazu.

Für mich selbst gilt das genau so. Und Kinder sind nicht bescheuert, dass sie nur durch Schmerzen und Wunden lernen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2016)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Für mich selbst gilt das genau so. Und Kinder sind nicht bescheuert, dass sie nur durch Schmerzen und Wunden lernen.



Genau so sehe ich das auch  wieso soll ich mein Kind Schmerzen aussetzen wenn man das auch verhindern oder lindern könnte ?
Mir geht der "Ich erhzieh mal eben dein Kind mit" oder "nur das ist das richtige für dein Kind" geschwafel auch aufn Sack
Es gibt wesentlich größere Probleme in der Erzieheung selbst wenn er "übervorsorglich" wäre und sein Kind in Watte packen wollt wäre das n´dem Kind gegenüber nicht schadhaft
Gibt halt Kinder die werden vegan erzogen, manche zweisprachig, manche anti-autorithär, manche gar nicht .... soll und kann jeder machen was er meint ... und wenn man sein Kind vor Schaden bewahren will wieso nicht ???

Zurück zum Schoner: wenn man nichts passendes findet vielleicht gibts jemand in deiner Nähe der mit Garn und Nadel firm ist ? Muss ja nicht zwingen ein Hartschalenprotektor sein, vielleicht lässt sich aus Klett, robustem Stoff ( Jeans ? ) und bisschen Moosgummi oder Polster was selber basteln ?


----------



## Fridosw (11. Mai 2016)

Ob sowas nu sinnvoll ist oder nicht sei jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich würde mal im örtlichen Sportgeschäft Volleyballknieschoner für Kinder anbrobieren.
Die könnten zum einen ganz angenehm zu tragen sein, zum anderen erspart das einen nervigen Bestell- und Rücksendemarathon.

Am Ende hat der Verkäufer vor Ort auch noch eine Idee für die Ellbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lengfaller (11. Mai 2016)

Ich würde beim discounter schauen. Meist haben die jetzt inlineskates im angebot und damit auch passende schoner.hab ich auch schon in der xs gekauft und haben meinem 3 jährigen damals gepasst


----------

